# accidentally in love



## GamblingCamel

Counting Crows : Accidentally in Love (2004, on the Shrek 2 soundtrack)

It's probably a straightforward PT translation --> Acidentalmente no amor.
However, are there any PT proverbs or idioms that might transmit a similar meaning? (Please be very loose in your interpretation of what it might mean. )


----------



## englishmania

be in love = estar apaixonado

Talvez algo como _Apaixonei-me sem querer_, mas deve haver uma melhor tradução.


----------



## qwerta

Sempre que ouço essa canção, na minha cabeça penso _acidentalmente apaixonado_.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, _acidentalmente apaixonado_ é a tradução literal, mas não sei até que ponto soa mesmo natural.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thanks, MANIA + Gw. 
I saw "Accidentalmente no amor" as the Utube title for a Turma de Mônica soundtrack, but that's a BrazPt context, obviously. I also saw that title on a São Paulo lyrics site.

Ordinarily, in EN, one associates "accidentally falling in love" entirely in a positive romantic sense. However, in the song video, the Counting Crows introduce a comic second meaning. A young man, heads over heels in love with his girl friend, suffers one accident after another, and eventually, the girl even runs off with a stuffed animal (_o homem teve o olho furado por um coelho peluche_ ). 

>mpa, ty for the DicionarioInformal link to "olho furo"


----------



## coolbrowne

Well put:





englishmania said:


> ...é a tradução literal, mas não sei até que ponto soa mesmo natural.


Good point: one must always be mindful of how it would sound in the destination language. Now, the first step is to clarify the main concept, and this does it:





englishmania said:


> *to* be in love = estar apaixonado...


Of course, there are variations of the (reflexive) verb "apaixonar-se", but that is beside the point. The important thing is that "in love" can _never_ be literally "translated" as "no amor". However, if I may be allowed a slight variation,





englishmania said:


> ..._Apaixonado/a sem querer_,...


Or, who knows?
"Amando, por acaso"​Regards


----------



## GamblingCamel

coolbrowne said:


> "Amando, por acaso"​



Por acaso:
1 De maneira casual, acidental, inesperada: Encontramo-nos na festa por acaso.
2 Eventualmente: Se, por acaso, chegarem a um acordo, avisem-me.

Eventual:
1. Que é incerto, podendo acontecer ou deixar de acontecer; CASUAL; FORTUITO: uma eventual mudança de planos.
2. Que ocorre de vez em quando; OCASIONAL: Tínhamos encontros eventuais. [ antôn.: Antôn.: frequente. ]

"Por acaso" seems fine as an adverbial translation for "accidentally". Also, I like how "amando" does not refer to a specific subject. And it's brief. 
However, it may be slightly too elegant, given the emotional tone of this song.

BTW it would be unusual to hear an EN speaker say, "I accidentally fell in love" or "I was accidentally in love." Keep in mind that this is a pop song title for a Shreck animation.


----------



## Macunaíma

"Por acaso" parece soar uma nota de menoscabo. Prefiro "acidentalmente apaixonado", como sugeriu o Outsider. Acidentalmente reforça a idéia de que foi contra alguma resistência que a pessoa se apaixonou, enquanto "por acaso" apenas dá a entender, ao meu ver, que ela estava distraída e... se apaixonou.


----------



## marta12

com uma tradução mais livre:

Foi um acaso apaixonar-me


----------



## GamblingCamel

> Mac, that was Gwerta, not O. 

MENOSCABAR
1. Não atribuir valor a (alguém, algo ou si mesmo); DESMERECER(-SE); MENOSPREZAR(-SE): Menoscabava o esforço alheio: Embora talentoso, costumava menoscabar -se.
2. Não demonstrar consideração por; depreciar.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Eu acho ótima a sugestão da English: _apaxonei-me sem querer_.

Essa expressão significa que a coisa aconteceu por acaso, sem que ele esperasse.


----------



## Joca

GOODVIEW said:


> Eu acho ótima a sugestão da English: _apaxonei-me sem querer_.
> 
> Essa expressão significa que a coisa aconteceu por acaso, sem que ele esperasse.


 
Curioso, posso estar errado, mas acho que ninguém se apaixona por querer, não é? Aliás, *apaixonar-se* já diz tudo: é algo imprevisível, inesperado, casual, involuntário...

Pensei em: *De repente apaixonados*, porque a paixão pode ou não ser ser repentina, embora geralmente o seja.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Curioso, posso estar errado, mas acho que ninguém se apaixona por querer, não é? Aliás, apaixonar-se já diz tudo: é algo imprevisível, inesperado, casual, involuntário...



É claro que o coração tem suas razões, que não são as da razão. Dito isto, trata-se de uma expressão bastante comum. Veja aqui. 

Usa-se _apaixonar-se sem querer_ para se descrever um amor totalmente inesperado entre duas pessoas e o paradoxismo da expressão ressalta justamente o inesperado da coisa.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Curioso, posso estar errado, mas acho que ninguém se apaixona por querer, não é? Aliás, *apaixonar-se* já diz tudo: é algo imprevisível, inesperado, casual, involuntário...
> 
> Pensei em: *De repente apaixonados*, porque a paixão pode ou não ser ser repentina, embora geralmente o seja.


I was thinking the same thing about "apaixonar-se sem querer" but thought that I might not understand the full range of meanings for "querer".

REPENTE fits the vid theme, and it strikes me as colloquial Brazilian Pt. In its usage example, Aulete even refers to "namoro."  
The only problem I see is that it may be too "impetuous" rather than "casual" and "offhanded".

Repente:
1. Ação impetuosa e irrefletida: Ele terminou o namoro num repente.
2. Bras. Mús. Improviso recitado ou cantado. Is this a common or obscure usage?
3. Bras. Restr. Poét. Ver sextilha.

Thank you, all. There's obviously no single answer.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Usa-se _apaixonar-se sem querer_ para se descrever um amor totalmente inesperado entre duas pessoas ...


or in this case, an unexpected love affair between a girl and a stuffed animal ...


----------



## Johannes

"Amando fatalmente " Would that perhaps somehow convey the distrastrous happenings in the amorous relationship?


----------



## englishmania

We're accidentally in love
Apaixonámo-nos sem contar
O amor apanhou-nos de surpresa (lol)


----------



## Joca

Que tal *pegos pelo amor*?


----------



## Johannes

Sim, pegos pelo amor, tem este sentido de pego de repente, de surpresa e é bem 'casual'.


----------



## qwerta

"Pegos pelo amor" só funciona mesmo em PT-BR. É que se visse isso escrito nem sequer percebia o que era suposto significar.


----------



## Alentugano

qwerta said:


> "Pegos pelo amor" só funciona mesmo em PT-BR. É que se visse isso escrito nem sequer percebia o que era suposto significar.


Adaptando para PT-PT fica: "Apanhados pelo amor". 
Nem uma nem outra me convencem.


----------

